# PK/Giant???



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

so I'm wondering, are PK's typically bigger than your ordinary HM? I purchased a female recently and she is huge.Approx 6mos. I measured her and she is a full 2 inches with a caveman forehead kinda pre-historic looking but beautiful in her own way. Maybe giant geno or maybe a HM on steroids:lol:?? She was sold as a "big" copper HM, but in person she is like 2x the size of my male. I tried her in a sorority and she was very aggressive so she is on her own. I'm afraid to put her in with my male for breeding in fear of what she may do to him! So I was wondering if PK's are larger maybe I will look for a new mate for her??


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

There are King Bettas aka giant PKs. So it makes sense that there would be females too (queen betta?). Could you post a pic?


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

sorry for the awful picture and size,but its the only one I have, till my new phone comes in. Its the one from the seller, if you look at her from the front she has wide boney forehead, kinda like prehistoric man;-)


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

She's a HMPK. Halfmoon Plakat. Very pretty she is! ;-)


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

The King Bettas are Plakats. The giants are alot bigger in size.









hodgepodgen said:


> There are King Bettas aka giant PKs. So it makes sense that there would be females too (queen betta?). Could you post a pic?


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

Whew...ok she is not a giant, thank goodness...I've not seen many PK's in person, only one that I can recall in Petco, so is it safe to say that 2" is an average size for Plakats??


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

From my understanding they are all Plakats. There are just different sizes of Plakats. I truly doubt you will see a female Giant at Petco.


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

So what's the difference between king bettas and giant pks? I thought king betta was just a name petco came up with for them? XP



TonyK said:


> The King Bettas are Plakats. The giants are alot bigger in size.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW 10 rays! She had a huge caudal!


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmm if this site is correct... holy crap! O_O

http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com/genetics7.htm


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

so there is like an hour left on AB for this boy...was thinkin of splurging and buying "Bertha" a mate?? I bought her originally to breed, would seem like such a waste not too????????


----------



## thebettashop (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes the Giants are much much bigger in size compared to the regular Plakats.

King Bettas = A terminology used by Petco I believe. King Bettas, Giants, whatever you want to call them  

Beautiful fish btw!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He is really amazing, but i heard that it is almost impossible to breed them and still have most of the fry to be king bettas.

It has to be 100% king bettas again this is from what i have heard in the past.

So What is the thought on that?


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

Any news on this boy he is amazing! 





PinkBetta264 said:


> so there is like an hour left on AB for this boy...was thinkin of splurging and buying "Bertha" a mate?? I bought her originally to breed, would seem like such a waste not too????????


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

Tony....unfortunatly I missed him ....but got this one instead


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

PinkBetta264 said:


> Tony....unfortunatly I missed him ....but got this one instead



Wow He is really amazing! His coloration pattern is beautiful!


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

thats a shame but, he's no slouch either. He is a very nice find.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree TonyK.

-BL2033


----------

